# Anytime I complain to Doordash support they drop my star rating!



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

this is true!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> this is true!


That will teach you to complain !


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> That will teach you to complain !


Also if you schedule and cancel the drop your rating by 0.4 I m not kidding! Those son of Beaches treat your life like video game!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

What complaints have you sent to support?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> Also if you schedule and cancel the drop your rating by 0.4 I m not kidding! Those son of Beaches treat your life like video game!


DoorDash is no longer worth doing exclusively. (mostly because the boost pay is gone, and they have a crap load of drivers, you can easily do one dash an hour as opposed to several months ago, 3 or 4 an hour was normal. )

I think your onto something. My last few dashes I have done along with Uber. When I am on a Uber I let the delivery get reassigned and then my dash is paused for 15 minutes. I have done a couple of deliveries on these, yet my rating keeps dropping. I have done the same thing I have always done, customer service wise. In fact, last night, my rating dropped and I did not do any deliveries since my first Uber ride took me to the middle of nowhere.


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

I think DD is still worth it as a side gig, depending on what market you're in. It's still new where I live so it's not too oversaturated with drivers... Yet.


----------

